# Just put my TiVo on eBay, sob



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

The machine on which I wrote all my hacks is now on eBay. End of an era fro me!


----------



## gadgetguy (May 26, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> The machine on which I wrote all my hacks is now on eBay. End of an era fro me!


I know, i'm watching it. :up:


----------



## poissony (Feb 20, 2002)

You still have a spare one don't you


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Three. actually, but they are ins torage. When I get them out they'll be eBay bound too!


----------



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

TCM2007 said:


> The machine on which I wrote all my hacks is now on eBay. End of an era fro me!


Can I make you an offer?

I'm serious.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

It's up on eBay, bid away!


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

It should be in the Science Museum.

I was still using my Otis King cylindrical slide-rule when I found that in the Science Museum.


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

Will you be providing a CoA that this is the hallowed machine on which so much trailblazing was done? I bet that would bump the price up


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Hi Stuart [tcm2007],

Tis a sad day indeed, will you be coming back to us when the new offering comes out?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Ever the optimist Dave!


----------

